# Honey Locusts in "Charleston Mix"?



## KentuckySawyer (Jan 17, 2006)

Is anybody familiar with a "soil" mix called a Charleston mix? Its basically a coarse sand mix that is used in urban parks to facilitate drainage of surface water. Charleston might be the wrong name, because I can't find any information on it with Google.

This park job I'm working on has maybe 100+ Honey Locusts planted in the stuff. Well, not really the roots, but the top 4-6" of soil around these trees is this mix. A lot of these trees have little/no root flair, but there are no roots forming in the sandy mix. They've been growing in this park for approx. 10 years. The grounds keeper is mainly concerned with slow growth rates even though they inject liquid fertilizer yearly.

This brings me to another question. Yearly fertilization for trees seems excessive. I would think that they are becoming, or are by now, dependent on the juice. I would like to recommend him cutting back on the junk and maybe injecting every three years or so.


----------

